# Removing deleted favorites?



## SpazKitty (Aug 11, 2008)

If this has already been discussed somewhere, I haven't had any luck searching for it.

Anyway, is there a way to remove pictures that have been deleted by the artist from your favorites gallery? Ideally, they'd automatically be removed, because I'd rather not have to know that some picture I really liked is now gone and have no idea what that picture I'm now missing is, but you can't always get what you want. I haven't had any luck finding a way of clearing out those removed images from favorites manually so far, regardless, so if anyone knows of a way to do that, it'd be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes there is 

http://www.furaffinity.net/controls/favorites/

This will help, you'll have to know which have been removed.

Hope this helps..


----------



## yak (Aug 11, 2008)

I am torn on this.

From one point of view, yes, it would be convenient to have all the favorites for a particular submission deleted together with that submission.

On the other, speaking from personal interpretation, it would drive me nuts searching for a favorite I know that is there, and I can't find it because it has been automatically deleted.

FA could send a notification about a submission being deleted to you, if you have it in your favorites - but that would induce a lot of drama.


So I do not know. Suggestions and a discussion welcomed.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 11, 2008)

@yak - if you did work on a method to alert users to a submission being deleted and it sent to users via notification wouldn't that chomp at bandwidth.

A easier way would be have the site turn the submission title [font color="red"] red [/font] when a submission is deleted so you can see what is still online and what has been deleted.


----------



## ArielMT (Aug 11, 2008)

I vote just silently remove it.  This option creates less drama and annoyance than bugging me about it or leaving a placeholder.  I don't think there's a way that FA could give me enough information about what submission was deleted, without keeping the submission or a thumbnail against the poster's wishes, to neutralize any drama caused by deleting the submission to begin with.  It's the lesser of the two evils, I think.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 11, 2008)

yak said:
			
		

> On the other, speaking from personal interpretation, it would drive me nuts searching for a favorite I know that is there, and I can't find it because it has been automatically deleted.


I don't think other sites worry about that.  Besides, if the submission has been hard-deleted, there's not much you can do unless the faves table duplicates a piece's title and submitter.  In the former case, the data simply isn't there anymore to use, so displaying the placeholder _at all_ wastes visual space telling you something that is of virtually no information whatsoever, much less something can do anything about.  In the latter case you still have some contact information available so you can investigate whose it is or why they took it down, but this should show up only on private view (aka Faves management CP), because as the person who faved a piece you are the only one who cares about knowing what happened to it.

Of course, it also varies according to your personal faving strategy as a whole.  Me, I still have yet to claim a full page (two dozen) of faves, if one of them went missing I'd be able to figure out which one in short order.  But if you +fave ten pieces a day....


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 12, 2008)

I looked into it, i fave ove 134 subs every day..

And to be honest I faved 1111 submissions the day after fa came back so i'm guessing i have over 4000 favourites and unless its vital for fa that we dont keep he deleted ones then they dont really  bother me if they have been deleted.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2008)

Hold on . . . you said . . . _thousand_?  *falls over in shock*


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 12, 2008)

yeh i have a screen shot of it as well

exactly one thousand one hundred and eleven submissions to fave.

I will fav anything unless i deem it grossly wrong or not worth a fav.

have a look in my favourites gallery there is a load of submissions in there who ever i do think a good deal of them no longer exist.


----------



## Stratelier (Aug 12, 2008)

Ack, your definition of a fave is so . . . transient, so fleeting, so broad... me on the other hand I have a pretty strict definition of a 'fave', I only add about one or two faves per _month_....


----------

